# Lemond. Help mounting this rear brake caliper.



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

I received a Lemond 2004 Buenos Aires frame. I have almost everything installed. I can't seem to figure out what to do about this rear brake caliper mounting. I have the Nashbar road bike calipers. The front went on fine with no problems.

On the rear, the recessed mounting nut does not fit at all. So I'm thinking I might have to use the old school non-recessed type caliper. But looking at the pictures posted of Lemonds here, they all seem to be using recessed.  Help!!! I want to ride this thing.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

My wife's 2006 Zurich looks a lot like the picture you posted. Hers came full Shimano Ultegra and has a recessed bolt. I suspect the Nashbar brake is non-standard. Depending on how much too large in diameter it is, you might be able to slim it down enough with a file. I would probably put an old brake bolt in my drill, screw on the recessed nut and spin it with the drill to file down the cylindrical part of the nut evenly. That would keep it round during the process.

Alternatively, your bike shop might have a replacement recessed nut of the proper diameter.

I used to use Campy seat binder nuts with standard brake bolts to get the recessed effect a few decades ago . . . still a solution if you can't find another nut that works.

Hope this helps . . . TucsonMTB


----------



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm, thanks. I didn't know that the recessed hardware came in different sizes. I'll do some searching online, I'll hit the LBS tomorrow. 

Another thing that metal insert in the bike frame is the same diameter through, would that mean that it never used a recessed type caliper. 

This thing has me kind of disappointed. I was itching to be out this weekend.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

*Mounting bolt too short?*

Are you are having trouble mounting the rear brake because the bolt is too short? I ran into the same problem when building up two 2004 LeMonds. The rear bolt is the same length as the bolt that mounts the front caliper. Fortunately, the LBS had spare bolts on hand and did the swap for free. I don't know if Nashbar bolts are compatible with Shimano, but you may want to give your LBS a call and see if they can help you out if you don't have a spare front caliper handy.


----------



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

I did a similar work around. What I did was order a 30mm recessed nut online. And to get it to fit into the hole, I mounted the nut into my drill press, and held a piece of sandpaper around it to decrease the diamter ever so slightly. It is a snug fit so the brake is held in place well. The head of the nut rests on the outside of the metal insert on the carbon "brake bridge". It works. Thanks for the reply though, I should have posted I solved it.


----------

